# الشخصية الجذابة



## ++sameh++ (14 مارس 2006)

*ما هو سر الشخصية الجذابة ؟** إننا نعرف جميعا ذلك النفر من الناس الذين يبدون ببساطة قادرين على جذب الأصدقاء ، ونقول إن الناس تنجذب إليهم ، أو نقول إن هذا الشخص يجذب الناس إلية ، والحقيقة انك لا تستطيع إرغام الناس على حبك ، لكن تستطيع أن تجتذبهم إليك إن قمت بإشباع جوعهم الإنساني ... أي أن السر الحقيقي للشخصية الجذابة هو منح الآخرين الغذاء الذي يشبع جوعهم.*​ 

*من أبرز سمات الشخصية الجذابة :**الابتسامة** الدائمة على وجوههم ، إنك لا تستطيع شراء أكسير سحري حتى لو قدمت مقابلا له أموال العالم ، إلا أن الله قد أعطاك مثل هذا السحر ... تعلم أن تبتسم من داخلك ، **تدرب على تحقيق ابتسامة حقيقية أمام المرآة وعندئذ ستعرف ما يعنيه شكل الابتسامة الحقيقية.*​ 

*وأيضا من سمات الشخصية الجذابة إجادة **فن الإنصات**، فإن قوة تأثيرك على الناس ليست **بــكثــرة**كلامك** إليهم بل **بــكثــرة**استماعك **لهم ، وإن السر العظيم لاقتناع الناس بوجهة نظرك ... **ليس أن تكون متحدثا جيدا بل مستمعا جيدا.*​ 

*الشخصية الجذابة تعرف كيف تكسب الأصدقاء وتقدر قيمتهم**، ما أحوجنا جميعا إلى الأصدقاء وإلى حب الأصدقاء وثقتهم بنا،وكم نرغب في أن يكون لدينا اكبر عدد من الأصدقاء يشاركوننا الفرح والسعادة ويخففون عنا وقت الشدة.*​ 

*أيضا يجيد صاحب الشخصية الجذابة **فن التعامل مع الآخرين** ، فقد أثبتت الدراسات العلمية أنك لو تعلمت كيفية التعامل مع الآخرين فإنك بذلك تكون قد قطعت 85 % من طريق النجاح في أي من مراحل حياتك ، و 99 % من طريق سعادتك الشخصية.*​ 

*توقف عن تصيد الأخطاء ... أحرص على مدح أي شخص بسبب عمل قام به يستحق المدح ... وجه عبارات الثناء للآخرين.*​ 

*إذا كان هدفك هو أن تعيش**حياة سعيدة **فأهم**شيء يمكنك القيام به **هو مساعدة الآخرين **، **فأقصر طريق للنجاح هو " مساعدة الآخرين على النجاح"** .*​ 

*يمكنك أن تحصل على كل ما تريده من الحياة إذا كنت تساعد الآخرين في الحصول على ما يريدون. فإن المتعة والسعادة الحقيقية تستمدها مما تفعله للآخرين أكثر مما تفعله لنفسك.*​ 

*.*​ 

*(منقول عن جريدة وطني 13 / 11 )*​


----------



## blackguitar (14 مارس 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى اوى اخويا سامح وياريت كلنا نستفاد بيه عشان نكون شخصيات جذابه وليها تاثير فى اللى حولها*


----------



## ++sameh++ (19 مارس 2006)

*أمين أخى الحبيب ، شكراً ليك يا بلاك جيتار .*


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 مارس 2006)

*الله عليك ياسامح كلمات جمييييييلة جدا وموضوعك رائع*
*وفعلا الشخصية الجذابة لو حد حب يطلب ليها تعريف هايلاقيها في الموضوع دة*
*وشكرا*


----------



## ++sameh++ (26 مارس 2006)

> *الله عليك ياسامح كلمات جمييييييلة جدا وموضوعك رائع*


 
*شكراً ليك يا رامى ، بجد بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على كلماتك الجميلة ديه ، ربنا معاك*


----------



## +Dream+ (28 مارس 2006)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا سامح *
*الحمدلله انا فيا حاجات منه لكن للأسف مش كل الصفات *
*بس بجد استفدت منه*


----------



## ++sameh++ (30 مارس 2006)

> *الحمدلله انا فيا حاجات منه لكن للأسف مش كل الصفات *


 
*انا واثق من كدة لأنك شخصية حلوة يا دريم ، كملى بقى بقيت الصفات ، شكراً ليكى .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشخصية الجذابة*

موضوع مفيد جداً ميرسى يا سامح وربنا يباركك .


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشخصية الجذابة*

موضوع جميل جدا يا سامح بجد

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## fullaty (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشخصية الجذابة*

ميرسى على نقلك الموضوع لينا يا سامح

بجد موضوع حلو اوى ومفيد كمان 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## christ my lord (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشخصية الجذابة*

*فعلا موضوع رائع ومفيد جداا تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشخصية الجذابة*

مرسى اوى يا سامح دة موضوع جميل اوى​


----------



## monlove (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشخصية الجذابة*

*تمام الرساله وصلت 
وجاري التعديل في الشخصة لكي تصبح جذابة *


----------

